# Neue AIO ? CPU 100 °



## HORICAN (3. Februar 2022)

Moin Moin zusammen,

ich habe einen i9 9900k und eine 2080ti und mein CPU ist dauerhaft auf 100° (im idle auf 75-85°) glaube die Pumpe meiner aktuellen AIO (zwei 120er von Enermax) hat den Geist aufgegeben.

Habe mir nun eben eine neue von Corsair bestellt (H100 i)
Lieber eine andere ?  Die Alphacool Eisbär soll ja auch gut sein ?

Aktuell ist meine AIO an der Vorderen Wand meines Gehäuses (Inwin 909) angebracht von unten habe ich zwei Lüfter die die Luft anziehen der Lüfter der AIO pustet die Luft durch das Gehäuse und hinten ist noch ein Lüfter Loch frei für einen der die Luft wieder rausleitet. Ich füge euch sonst mal Fotos an.

Nun zu meiner Frage lohnt es sich die Lüfter der AIO nach unten zu platzieren so das diese dort die Luft anziehen (oben habe ich leider keine möglichkeit für die Montage) oder lasse ich die Lüfter an der Vorderenwand des Gehäuses.

Mein Gehäuse ist nur hinten und unten offen.

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (3. Februar 2022)

Wenn du eh schon bestellt hast erübrigt sich doch die Frage, ob eine andere nicht auch gut oder gar besser gewesen wäre oder?  

Würde die AiO vorne lassen und auf jeden Fall noch hinten einen Lüfter drin einbauen.


----------



## HORICAN (3. Februar 2022)

Da hast du natürlich auch recht !
Habe die corsair storniert  und bin jetzt wieder offen für alles  
Tendiere wohl eher zum Eisbär wie sind da eure Meinungen ?


----------



## IICARUS (3. Februar 2022)

Die Corsair ist nicht schlecht, was sie alles mit anbietet.

Aber was mich an diesen AIOs immer stört, ist der Radiator aus Aluminium. Alphacool wäre da besser und geht dir da mal die Pumpe defekt, kannst einfach nur die Pumpeneinheit kaufen und intern selbst ersetzten. Durch den Radiator aus Kupfer oxidiert der Kühler nicht. Zudem ist die AIO jederzeit auch erweiterbar.

Ansonsten sind beide AIOs ähnlich gut von der Kühlleistung.
Die Größe des Radiators ist hier ausschlaggebender.

Mit deiner nächsten AIO den Kühler so verbauen, dass die Schläuche davon seitlich oder nach oben weggehen. Denn sollte sich Luft in der Pumpe befinden, wird diese nicht gut nach untenhin rauskommen und auch ein Grund sein, weshalb eine Pumpe mit der Zeit defekt gehen kann. Mit deinem Sockel ist der Lochmaß immer derselbe, sodass du den Kühler in alle Richtungen nach Belieben verbauen kannst.

Noch besser wäre, sofern möglich den Radiator auf dem Kopf zu verbauen und die Schläuche von unten zum Kühler führen. Dann bleibt die Luft, die immer in einer AIO enthalten ist, im Radiator oben hängen und kann nicht zur Pumpe gelangen. Aber auch in diesem Fall die Schläuche vom Kühler her seitlich weg führen lassen.


----------



## HORICAN (3. Februar 2022)

Okay habe mich jetzt für die Alphacool entschieden die kommt sogar morgen also optimal ! 
Welchen Lüfter hinten würdet ihr mir als einzelnen Lüfter empfehlen ? Überlege auch die unteren 2 Lüfter die die Luft ansaugen auch zu wechseln.

Danke IICARUS für deinen ausführlichen post ich hoffe ich habe das alles richtig verstanden um es einfacher zu machen wie soll ich meine jetzige AIO drehen damit diese richtig steht ...


----------



## IICARUS (3. Februar 2022)

Mir ist nicht bekannt, wie lang die Schläuche sind.

Wenn es von der Länge reicht, Schlauch am Radiator unten und am Kühler seitlich. Wenn der Radiator nicht auf dem Kopf verbaut werden kann, weil die Schläuche nicht lang genug sind, dann halt normal einbauen und den Kühler auch so einbauen, dass die Schläuche in Richtung Arbeitsspeicher abgehen.

Welche Alphacool hast du dir genau gekauft? Es gibt ja eine ältere Version ohne RGBs an den Lüfter und eine mit RGBs (Aurora).


----------



## HORICAN (3. Februar 2022)

habe mir den hier geholt



			https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B084VHMDHZ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
		


hoffe der passt sonst bestell ich den anderen  

Einzelne Lüfter auch von Alphacool ?


----------



## IICARUS (3. Februar 2022)

Das passt, ist die neue Version.
Hast alles richtig gemacht! 

Der Unterschied zur alten Version:

Pumpe leiser, auch mit voller Drehzahl. In einem Fall von mir sogar nicht rauszuhören.
Schlauch ohne Weichmacher
Schlauchwandung hat sich geändert und der Schlauch ist jetzt etwas dicker, dadurch muss kein Knickschutz mehr mit vorhanden sein.
Neue Anschlüsse und Schnellkupplung (gut, die von der alten Version waren auch ok).
D-RGB an Pumpe + Lüfter
Bezüglich des D-RGB ist ein Controller mit dabei, hat dein Mainboard auch D-RGB kannst den Controller weglassen und das Kabel ans Mainboard anschließen. Aber Achtung! Nicht mit RGB, also 4-Pin und 12v am Mainboard verwechseln. D-RGB hat 3-Pin und 5v.

EDIT: Sehe gerade, du hast das MSI Edge Mainboard verbaut.
Das Mainboard kenne ich, das hat im unteren Bereich ein D-RGB Anschluss.
Erkennst du daran, an den Pins davon: *5v* | *Data* | NA | *Masse*

NA = nicht belegt. Hier fehlt am Mainboard einfach dieser Pin.
Bei dem Stecker des Kabels ist dieser Pin entweder verschlossen oder nicht mit einem Kabel belegt.


----------



## Bandicoot (4. Februar 2022)

Nimm die Spannung noch um 0,090V runter hat bei meinen beiden 9900kf fast 8 grad unter last gebracht. Und lass den Seitendeckel auf beim spielen das hilft schnell um die wärme der Graka loszuwerden.


----------



## NatokWa (4. Februar 2022)

Habe selbst jetzt 2x  Silent Loop's 280'er im Einsatz in Systemen wo mir der Aufwand für Selbstbau zu groß war, muss sagen das die sehr Leise und Effizient arbeitet UND sehr einfach zu Montieren ist. 
Es werden auch gleich sämtliche Montagekits mitgeliefert und wenn neue Sockel auf den Markt kommen gibet immer das entsprechende Kit zu bestellen um die Kühlung dort weiter zu verwenden.


----------



## IICARUS (4. Februar 2022)

Früher wurde die Silent Loop in Kooperation mit Alphacool hergestellt und deshalb waren sie damals auch modular und mit einem Radiator aus Kupfer aufgebaut. Die neuen, die jetzt herausgekommen sind, haben aber nichts mehr mit  Alphacool und deren Bauweise was zu tun. Es wird nun auch hier ein Radiator aus Aluminium verbaut. 

Diese AIOs sind natürlich auch nicht schlecht.
Aber den Vorteil, was die AIOs von Alphacool haben, haben sie halt auch nicht.


----------



## valandil (4. Februar 2022)

Wo kommt denn das ständige "Alu+Cu ist der Tod jeder WaKü" her? 

Solange ein wenig Korrosionsschutzmittel im Kreislauf ist halten die betroffenen Komponenten länger durch als die anderen Bauteile (Pumpe, Schläuche). 
Selbst im billigsten gemischten Kühlmittelkreislauf (20% G48 + 80% dest. Wasser) ist es kein Problem solange es zB Radiator und Kühlkörper ist (=getrennte Elemente). 

In euren Heizungen daheim wird auch fleißig Kupfer und Alu gemischt, da reißt auch niemand nach 1-2 Jahren alles raus da in allen Klimamitteln (Heizen und Kühlen) ein Korrosionsschutz enthalten ist.


----------



## zwerg-05 (4. Februar 2022)

ich würde immer wieder Die Eisbear von Alphacoll nehmen finde sie ist einer der besten


----------



## Eyren (4. Februar 2022)

Ich bin mir sehr sicher das in meinem Heizkreislauf keine Milimeter feinen Finnen verbaut sind 

Ich glaube es behauptet keiner das dir der Radiator in 365 Tagen zu einem schwarzen Matschhaufen zerläuft. Aber umso feiner die Strukturen umso eher wird man Veränderungen feststellen. Nicht nur durch Alu+Kupfer sondern auch durch weichmacher verpestete Schläuche.

Es hat schon seinen Grund warum im WaKü Bereich immer mehr die Empfehlung zu weichmacherfrei und Cu Systemen geht.


----------



## IICARUS (4. Februar 2022)

Korrosionsschutz zögert das Ganze nur raus, kann es aber nicht gänzlich verhindern.


----------



## HORICAN (4. Februar 2022)

Moin Moin,

Habe jetzt alles da und auch angeschlossen nur die Verkabelung noch nicht … ich bin ein wenig überfordert, meine alten Lüfter hatten 4 Pole der neue nur 3 wo muss ich nun was anschließen ???

Mit den kompletten Anschlüssen verzweifle ich grade …

Edit:
Habe jetzt die Pumpe mit an den Pump Fan geschlossen und die Lüfter am Radiator an das Kabel von der Pumpe habe ich was vergessen ?

Edit2:

Pumpe und auch die Lüfter drehen sich nicht und leuchten tut auch nichts

Habe den Controller mit angeschlossen und dann mit dem Kabel von der Pumpe angeschlossen läuft immer noch nichts …

Ich verzweifle 😅


----------



## cimenTo (4. Februar 2022)

HORICAN schrieb:


> und die Lüfter am Radiator an das Kabel von der Pumpe habe ich was vergessen ?



Wie meinst du das? Die Kabel der Lüfter kommen an das Mainboard (CPU_FAN). Hast du ein Bild von deiner aktuellen Verkabelung? Glaub da hast du was vergessen oder falsch angeschlossen.

Hat der Kühler eventuell ein SATA Kabel für Strom oder ähnliches?


----------



## HORICAN (4. Februar 2022)

Ich habe hinten ein Kabel da passt das sata Kabel rein auf dem Kabel weiblich steht wst und auf meinem männlichen sata ( ist verbunden mit dem Controller)

Die Pumpe habe ich schon in CPU Fan gesteckt dann müsste sie eigentlich arbeiten auch die Lüfter drehen sich nicht …

Ich mach mal ein kleines Video ist denke ich einfacher

Edit:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZRcEoCOHGPk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 Link zum Video


----------



## IICARUS (4. Februar 2022)

HORICAN schrieb:


> Ich habe hinten ein Kabel da passt das sata Kabel rein auf dem Kabel weiblich steht wst und auf meinem männlichen sata ( ist verbunden mit dem Controller)


Der Controller hat nur mit den RGBs zu tun und muss auch nicht zwingend angeschlossen werden. Du hast dazu auch direkt ein Stecker aufs Mainboard.

An der Pumpe hast solch ein Stecker.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dieser ist dazu da, damit sich die Pumpe drehen kann.

Wo du den einsteckst, ist egal, wichtig ist nur, dass du im Bios dann auf DC umstellst und die Drehzahl auf 100%. Die Pumpe sollte nicht geregelt werden, daher die ganze Zeit auf 100% einstellen. Die Kurve ggf. so einstellen, das immer 100% anliegen.

Für die Lüfter hast du an jeden Lüfter solch ein Stecker.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hierzu müsste auch ein Splitter beiliegen, damit die Lüfter beide an einem Anschluss angeschlossen werden. Diesen an den CPU-Fan anschließen.

An jeden Lüfter hast du 2x 3.Pin Kabel, die mit den RGBs zu tun haben.
Ein Kabel kommt an den nächsten Lüfter dran und dann das andere an die Pumpe. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann hast du ein Adapter mit dabei, der so aussieht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im unteren Teil des Mainboards hast du solch ein Stecker.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dort kommt der Stecker des Adapters drauf.

Hier noch das Handbuch, das steht auch nochmals alles drin:


			http://www.alphacool.com/download/Eisbaer-Aurora_Manual.pdf


----------



## HORICAN (4. Februar 2022)

Kann es sein das die Pumpe nicht läuft weil ich nichts im Bios eingestellt habe ?


----------



## IICARUS (4. Februar 2022)

Die Pumpe müsste über 2000 U/min an Drehzahl anzeigen.

Die muss wie bereits geschrieben auch mit voller Drehzahl eingestellt sein und auch auf DC, für Spannungssteuerung. Sonst kann es passieren, dass sie zu wenig Spannung abbekommt und nicht anläuft. Die Pumpe ist so leise, dass du sie weder hören, noch spüren kannst. Im Sichtfenster der Pumpe solltest du sie aber drehen sehen.

Die kann auch an einem Lüfteranschluss drauf, da sie nicht viel Spannung benötigt, reicht es auch schon aus. Diese speziellen Pumpenanschlüsse sind meist nicht geregelt und führen mehr Amper, da Pumpen meist mehr Spannung ziehen.

Du kannst auch ins Bios gehen, so schnell wird dein Prozessor nicht überhitzen und selbst wenn wird er herunter takten und ggf. sogar Notabschalten. Beschädigen wirst du jedenfalls nichts, läuft die Pumpe ein paar Minuten nach dem Einschalten noch nicht.

Bitte die Kabeln aber nicht mit den RGBs verwechseln.

Was mit RGBs zu tun hat, hat immer direkt ein Splitter mit dran, damit von einem raus und vom anderem wieder ein Kabel reingesteckt werden kann. Denn beim RGB wird immer von einem Kabel das Signal empfangen und dann an das nächste Teil weiter abgegeben. Der Lüfteranschluss ist dann an jedem Lüfter und auch an der Pumpe einzeln ohne Splitter separat vorhanden. Nur unterscheiden sich diese Stecker. Bei der Pumpe ist es einer mit 3-Pin und an den Lüfter auch jeweils einer mit 4-Pin.

Am Controller sehe ich auf dein Video ist separat noch ein 12v Anschluss für die Pumpe mit dabei. Das würde auch gehen, aber der Stromkabel vom Netzteil muss dann natürlich am Controller eingesteckt sein. Aber wie bereits geschrieben, kannst diesen Stecker einfach an einem Lüfteranschluss des Mainboards auch einstecken.

Am Controller eingesteckt muss natürlich nichts im Bios was eingestellt sein, weil es  die Spannung direkt vom Controller bekommt.


----------



## IICARUS (4. Februar 2022)

Nochmal das ganze und bewahre Ruhe und versuche alles in seinem Bestandteil zu verstehen.

1. Der Controller hat nur mit der Regelung der RGB Beleuchtung was zu tun. Nichts mit der Drehzahl der Lüfter selbst. Dort ist auch eine Steckverbindung mit Pumpe vorhanden. Dieser Controller ist aber nur optional. Steckst du hier die Pumpe ein, dann wird dir dein System auch keine Drehzahl ausgeben, weil der Controller keine Verbindung zum System aufbauen kann. Die Pumpe wird dann halt mit 12v mit Spannung versorgt.

Den Controller kannst aber komplett weglassen, weil du diesen normalerweise nicht brauchst.

2. Lüfter haben einen Lüfterkabel dran, wie es sie schon immer gab.
In diesem Fall per PWM, also 4-Pin. Hierzu sollte auch ein Splitter mit dabei sein, damit beide Lüfter zusammen an den CPU-Fan angeschlossen werden. Damit würden sich dann die Lüfter drehen, aber die RGBs würden nicht leuchten, weil sie separat noch zusätzlich angeschlossen werden.

3. Die Pumpe hat ein 3-Pin Lüfteranschluss.
Dieser kann entweder über den RGB Adapterkabel des Controllers mit 12v versorgt werden oder direkt an einem Lüfteranschluss des Mainboards angeschlossen werden. Übers Mainboard kannst dann im Bios auch die Drehzahl dazu sehen und auch auf 100% Drehzahl und DC Spannung einstellen. Die RGBs davon werden damit auch noch nicht leuchten. Im Sichtfenster kannst auch reinschauen und ggf. das kleine Pumpenrad drehen sehen, da die Pumpe sehr leise ist und kaum zu hören ist.

4. RGBs...
Für RGBs geht immer ein Kabel egal ob Lüfter oder Pumpe ab. An jedem Kabel ist ein Splitter am Ende mit dran. Eines Weiblich, eines Männlich. Es ist eine Reihenschaltung, so das ein Kabel zum nächsten Lüfter eingesteckt wird und davon dann weiter zu Pumpe. Dann hast du am Ende noch ein Kabel frei und daran wird entweder das Kabel zum Controller angeschlossen oder das Kabel zum Mainboard. Zum Mainboard müsste auch ein Adapter beiliegen, da der Stecker etwas anders aussieht.


----------



## HORICAN (4. Februar 2022)

Sooo 
Also die Pumpe scheint zu laufen leuchtet aber nicht Temperaturen so 40-50 grade unter Idle und bei einer schnellen Runde Tarkov. (Steckt in CPU Fan)

Das Adapter Kabel (y) habe ich gefunden !
Habe das 4 polige weiblich in Pump Fan gesteckt und dann auf der anderen Seite gibt es 2 Stecker beide männlich 4 Polig und 2 Polig dann NA und dann 1 pol diese Kabel mit den Lüftern verbunden und trotzdem dreht sich nichts an den Lüftern Bios auch alles auf max Speed gestellt doch da passiert auch nichts 

Habe ich die Lüfter richtig drin ? Die Lüfter haben nur Kabel die 3 Polig sind männlich als auch weiblich 

Wie kriege ich die Beleuchtung hin ? Von der Pumpe gehen noch zwei Stecker 3 Polig männlich und weiblich ab diese habe ich auch in jrainbow1 gesteckt aber hat auch nichts gebracht …
Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## IICARUS (4. Februar 2022)

HORICAN schrieb:


> Habe ich die Lüfter richtig drin ? Die Lüfter haben nur Kabel die 3 Polig sind männlich als auch weiblich


Du hast was falsch angeschlossen, denn die Lüfter sind 4 Polig, aber die RGBs die daran abgehen sind 3-Polig.
Irgendwas schließt du falsch an.

Bitte meine zwei Beiträge und auch das Handbuch des Mainboards und der AIO lesen.
Ich habe es dir im Grunde schon sehr genau erklärt, wüsste nicht wie ich es besser erklären könnte.


----------



## HORICAN (4. Februar 2022)

Okay ich hatte nen Riesen Denkfehler … hab jetzt die Lüfter zum laufen bekommen danke für die Hilfe jetzt fehlt nur noch die Beleuchtung …

Danke dir für die Geduld 👍😂

Edit:

Es klappt alles noch ein paar mal durchgegangen und den Fehler gesucht jetzt leuchtet und dreht sich alles  super ich danke dir !

Der Adapter für das rgb kam bei mir in j rgb und der hing noch am control Teil dran das habe ich einfach übersehen !!
Vielen Dank nochmal für die Rettung !


----------



## IICARUS (4. Februar 2022)

Wie bereits geschrieben, brauchst du den Controller nicht, denn du hast an deinem Mainboard solch ein Anschluss vorhanden. Im Lieferumfang ist ein Adapter dabei, um auf diese 3-Pins zu kommen. Es ist ein Stecker, der aus 4-Pins besteht und das dritte davon verschlossen ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diesen schließt du an einem der Kabel, was von der Pumpe abgeht. Das andere Kabel was von der Pumpe auch abgeht, schließt du an den ersten Lüfter dran und von dort geht erneut ein Kabel ab, was du zum anderen Lüfter anschließt.

Mehr ist das nicht.

Mit dem Controller, falls du dieses anschließen möchtest, ist es dasselbe.
Dann bleibt der Adapter weg und das Kabel, was zum Adapter angeschlossen wird, wird in den Controller eingesteckt. Ohne den Controller kannst du aber per Software später die RGBs über Windows regeln.


----------



## HORICAN (5. Februar 2022)

Läuft aufjedenfall alles nur die Lichter kriege ich nicht eingestellt aber da kümmere ich mich wann anders drum 

Unter idle wieder 40-45 grad wo ich vorher schon 100 hatte !!
Danke 🙏


----------



## IICARUS (5. Februar 2022)

Es kommt ganz darauf an wie du sie anschließt.

Über den Controller sind Tasten darauf enthalten, dann kannst sie nur darüber einstellen. Lässt du den Controller weg und schlisst es über dem Mainboard an, dann müsste die Grundeinstellung bereits leuchten. Zum Einstellen benötigst du aber eine Software.

Die Software nennt sich "MSI Mystic Light".

Mit aktuellem Mainboard muss dazu der Dragoncenter oder das MSI Center installiert sein. 
Mit deinem Mainboard müsste direkt die Software ohne den Dragoncenter oder dem MSI-Center gehen.

Mit deinem Mainboard müsste es daher damit gehen:








						MSI Mystic Light Download
					

MSI Mystic Light ist ein Tool, mit dem sich die LED-Beleuchtung kompatibler Hardware steuern lässt. Deutsch, Freeware, kostenloser Download!




					www.computerbase.de


----------



## valandil (7. Februar 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sehr sicher das in meinem Heizkreislauf keine Milimeter feinen Finnen verbaut sind
> 
> Ich glaube es behauptet keiner das dir der Radiator in 365 Tagen zu einem schwarzen Matschhaufen zerläuft. Aber umso feiner die Strukturen umso eher wird man Veränderungen feststellen. Nicht nur durch Alu+Kupfer sondern auch durch weichmacher verpestete Schläuche.
> 
> Es hat schon seinen Grund warum im WaKü Bereich immer mehr die Empfehlung zu weichmacherfrei und Cu Systemen geht.


Der Grund ist der weil sich vermutlich ein schlauer Marketingmensch einer Firma entschlossen hat es überall zu erzählen bis jeder es als die eine Wahrheit akzeptiert hat. Kupfer wird als "Premium" vermarktet und man kann mehr dafür verlangen, obwohl Alu kaum schlechter ist. 
Könnten Hersteller 6 Jahre Garantie darauf geben, obwohl der Kupfer+Alu Mix alles zerfrisst? (https://hardware-helden.de/arctic-liquid-freezer-ii-garantie-rueckwirkend-auf-6-jahre-verlaengert/)

Bereits vor 10-15 Jahren war die generelle Meinung: Kann man mischen, man braucht halt Korrosionsschutz. 

(hier von 2004: 


			Elektrolyse zwischen Kupfer und Aluminium - Wasserkühlung - Aqua Computer Forum
		


Aussage von Aquacomputer selbst:


			Alu + Kupfer in einem Kreislauf - Wasserkühlung - Aqua Computer Forum


----------



## Eyren (7. Februar 2022)

valandil schrieb:


> Der Grund ist der weil sich vermutlich ein schlauer Marketingmensch einer Firma entschlossen hat es überall zu erzählen bis jeder es als die eine Wahrheit akzeptiert hat. Kupfer wird als "Premium" vermarktet und man kann mehr dafür verlangen, obwohl Alu kaum schlechter ist.
> Könnten Hersteller 6 Jahre Garantie darauf geben, obwohl der Kupfer+Alu Mix alles zerfrisst? (https://hardware-helden.de/arctic-liquid-freezer-ii-garantie-rueckwirkend-auf-6-jahre-verlaengert/)
> 
> Bereits vor 10-15 Jahren war die generelle Meinung: Kann man mischen, man braucht halt Korrosionsschutz.
> ...


Nun die Antwort von Aquacomputer ist allerdings auch mit einem "aber"

Ich kann nicht wissen wie die Aluteile gefertigt sind. Also lieber Vorsicht statt Nachsicht und nicht mischen.

Das man vor 15 Jahren noch sagte alles nicht kritisch ist für mich ebenfalls erstmal uninteressant.

Contergan hilft schließlich auch gegen Schwangerschaftsübelkeit und hat keine Nebenwirkungen.

So sagte man 1960.....

Mag ja durchaus sein das Alu+Cu mit einer passenden Menge an Schutzmittel unproblematisch ist, doch ich kann das als Laie in einer AIO nicht überprüfen. Habe ich also zwei Produkte mit ähnlichem Preis nehme ich das welches die besseren Eigenschaften hat.

In diesem Fall Cu+Cu und Weichmacherfreien Schlauch.


----------



## valandil (15. Februar 2022)

Die Wechselwirkungen von Alu und Kupfer in einem geschlossenen Flüssigkeitssystem mit Contergan vergleichen? 

Alles klar.


----------



## Eyren (15. Februar 2022)

Du willst einfach nicht verstehen worauf es hinausläuft. Viele Dinge ändern sich mit der Zeit, man bekommt über die Jahre neue Erkenntnisse. 

Du scheinst dich ja auszukennen mit Gas/Wasser/Heizung. 

Wenn dir das Conterganbeispiel zu extrem erscheint. Jahrzehnte war es üblich Blei bzw. Bleihaltige Wasserleitungen zu verlegen. Bis man dann mal feststellte das dies nicht so ideal ist.

Noch einmal: keiner behauptet das innerhalb von wenigen Wochen das Aluminium zerfrisst und die AIO stirbt. Fakt ist aber das Kupfer und Aluminium eine Wechselwirkung haben. Kann man also im gleichen Preisbereich das ganze verhindern, schadet es doch niemandem darauf hinzuweisen.


----------



## DARPA (15. Februar 2022)

Zum Thema Alu + Kupfer:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jv6EXj6_WXg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (18. Februar 2022)

valandil schrieb:


> Wo kommt denn das ständige "Alu+Cu ist der Tod jeder WaKü" her?





valandil schrieb:


> Der Grund ist der weil sich vermutlich ein schlauer Marketingmensch einer Firma entschlossen hat es überall zu erzählen bis jeder es als die eine Wahrheit akzeptiert hat. Kupfer wird als "Premium" vermarktet und man kann mehr dafür verlangen, obwohl Alu kaum schlechter ist.



Die Ursache war kein Marketing, sondern Kupferkernkühler mit Alu-Einfassung. Nachdem diese 1-2 Systeme zerstört hatten, wurden die Wasserkühlungsnutzer _sehr_ vorsichtig (wer möchte, kann nach Innovatek Rev.3 suchen – die Firma hat sich im Retail-Segment nie wieder davon erholt, obwohl die Prominenz der Fälle teilweise an Fehlern der Anwender lag). Danach haben sich viele Firmen an Korrosionsschutzzusätzen versucht, die meisten führten zu Problemen mit Ausfällungen und einige an anderen Schutzmechanismen, die samt und sonders versagt haben. So hat sich Kupfer pur als Standard etabliert und bei den lange Zeit kleinen Stückzahlen von Wasserkühlern respektive deren Premium-Preise heute und dem geringen Preisunterschied bei Radiatoren (so 2-4 Euro Endkundenpreis pro Lüfterplatz) gibt es im modularen Markt auch wenig Gründe, es nicht zu nutzen.

Bei Kompaktwasserkühlungen muss ich dem hier gesagten aber zustimmen: Mit gutem Wasserzusatz werden die Radiatoren meist länger als die Pumpen oder die Menge an Kühlflüssigkeit allgemein halten. Wenn der Käufer also ohnehin kein Interesse an eigenmächtiger Wartung oder Erweiterungen hat, ist ein Aluradiator akzeptabel – die Empfehlungen aussprechenden Community-Mitglieder sind aber meist erfahrene nutzer modularer Kühlungen und rechnen immer damit, dass die Ansprüche später steigen.


----------

